# Cyclocross practice in Philadelphia area?



## spudbiker

Hello all. I have just moved to Philadelphia (great bike scene here!) and am getting psyched for the upcoming 'cross season. Does anyone know of any organized (or semi-organized) 'cross practice sessions in this area? Thanks!


----------



## skaboo

Practice:
Belmont Plateau - Not sure when they start.

If you want to pay to practice:
http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=6920

A Good Team:
http://www.guysracing.org/cyclocross/index.shtml

Races:
http://www.midatlanticcross.info/home.htm


----------



## spudbiker

Thanks skaboo - I will start snooping around Belmont in a few weeks.


----------



## breader17

I'm looking into the Cadence class too.. I've taken a few of their classes in the past and their coaches are just awesome!


----------



## SPlKE

breader17 said:


> I'm looking into the Cadence class too.. I've taken a few of their classes in the past and their coaches are just awesome!


Which other classes have you taken at Cadence?

I was thinking about doing some training there.

Thx.


----------



## skaboo

*Philly Cross Practice*

The Wednesday Night Cyclocross Workouts in Philly start Wednesday, September 3rd.

Time: 6:00 PM sharp, be warmed up and ready to go.

Place: Belmont Plateau


----------

